# I'm bored



## crispy (Sep 27, 2013)

What can we argue about?  :lol:


----------



## crispy (Sep 27, 2013)

Thank you, TWHRider.  I meant no disrespect to this community.  I'm just bored with myself.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2013)

crispy said:


> I'm just bored with myself.



If you're really bored, change your daily routine around.  Go to sleep and get up at a different time, do something out of the ordinary.  Visit a museum, or a state park for some nice scenery.  Go out and buy a plant for the house, or a new shirt, different color than usual.  You can just browse the different sections of the forum here, lots of interesting information, pictures and links to be found.  Seems like there's usually someone here to talk to...no need to argue, lol. :happy:


----------



## crispy (Sep 27, 2013)

I apologize, everyone.  It was my attempt at making a joke.   :sorry:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2013)

No apologies needed Crispy, I knew you were joking, but I also knew you were really bored. :hair:


----------



## crispy (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanx SeaBreeze.


----------



## Matrix (Sep 27, 2013)

No need to apologize at all, it's a perfectly appropriate thread on forums.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 27, 2013)

Warri and I argue for fun, think of a subject.  I'm not up to full speed for it today but I'll do my best to make a joust of it.
Haven't noticed Warri around, may be out for the day.

Strangely, since I do the absolute minimum except sit look at various screens lately, I've never been less bored in my life.


Do you like to travel Crispy?  Without leaving your chair?  Ever explore the world on Google Earth? (Not Maps)  Visit places you always wanted to go, or wave the cursor at random and zoom in on somewhere you didn't know existed.  Look at the Panaramio pics from the people who actually did bother to get to those places and posted their pics so we could see them too.


That's how I holiday these days, I've been doing it that way for years and haven't run out of places I haven't seen before yet.

You can kill an hour easily on Imgur too,some very funny pictures pop up there.  The language gets a bit blue in the comments but I've had a lot of belly laughs from them so if you can handle it that can be entertaining.

Don't know how well you know the internet so apologies if these are old news.


----------



## Anne (Sep 27, 2013)

crispy said:


> What can we argue about?  :lol:



I get bored too, crispy; do you read??  I started Stephen King's book "The Dome", and am trying to get through it...it's good, but soooo long, I wonder if I'll ever get through it.
It's harder for me to read these days for some reason.... must be getting old.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm not bored .... doh.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 28, 2013)

Swanees fan?  I know how he feels.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Sep 28, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Swanees fan?  I know how he feels.



No St. George-Illawarra.  Never gave Wayne a thought although the darker stripe colour is about right.  :lofl::lofl:


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 28, 2013)

You know damned well I didn't mean Waaayyyyyne. 





These Swanees.


----------



## Michael. (Sep 28, 2013)

.



.​


----------



## crispy (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanx for the posts, everyone.  I am sufficiently energized to do some housework, today.  THWRider, hard work does not scare me.  If I am ever in your neck of the woods, I will look you up for some good ol' hardy barn work.


----------



## crispy (Sep 28, 2013)

Anne said:


> I get bored too, crispy; do you read??  I started Stephen King's book "The Dome", and am trying to get through it...it's good, but soooo long, I wonder if I'll ever get through it.
> It's harder for me to read these days for some reason.... must be getting old.


Yes, I do read, Anne.  But last night I was so bored with myself, I didn't even want to read.  I was simply staring at my computer screen, refreshing the board every couple of minutes wondering what I could post to generate a discussion.  I feel much better now after having a good night's sleep.  Good luck with the book, Anne.  I love Stephen King movies but I do not read his books.  I love books on philosophy and new age.  Thanx again.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 28, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> I'm not bored .... doh.



*I saw this picture years ago and had it saved, but lost it along the way.  Thank you for sharing one of the cutest pix ever.  

Reading, renting a movie via my TV cable company, taking a long walk or exploring on the computer is my answer to boredom.  It used to be calling a friend and going shopping or out to eat.  Still do that occasionally, but just don't have the inclination and energy as I did then.  But I totally understand being bored and restless, it's not a comfortable feeling.  *


----------



## crispy (Sep 28, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Warri and I argue for fun, thinkof a subject. I'm not up to full speed for it today but I'll do my best to makea joust of it.


I was trying to come up with something to debate but I couldn’tthink of anything.  Thanx for all the suggestions, Diwundrin.


----------



## TICA (Sep 28, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> *Crispy*, no offense taken but, come on down "south of the Mason-Dixon" in the U.S.  I could really use some barn help - you'll be too tired to be bored, not only after the normal barn chores are done but I'm behind on the extra stuff that needs done.
> 
> There's four horses that need brushed too:fun::fun:
> 
> ...




Yes Crispy, come and help clean my land!!!!!  That'll keep ya busy!


----------



## Katybug (Sep 28, 2013)

crispy said:.....I was trying to come up with something to debate but I couldn’t think of anything. 

*Try gun control for debate, crispy, works like a charm............JUST KIDDING!!!!*


----------



## crispy (Sep 28, 2013)

Katybug said:


> *I saw this picture years ago and had it saved, but lost it along the way.  Thank you for sharing one of the cutest pix ever.
> 
> Reading, renting a movie via my TV cable company, taking a long walk or exploring on the computer is my answer to boredom.  It used to be calling a friend and going shopping or out to eat.  Still do that occasionally, but just don't have the inclination and energy as I did then.  But I totally understand being bored and restless, it's not a comfortable feeling.  *


That is such a cute picture!  Thanx for the suggestions, Katybug.  I think I will take up reading again or I'll think of a topic we can argue about.


----------



## crispy (Sep 28, 2013)

TICA said:


> Yes Crispy, come and help clean my land!!!!!  That'll keep ya busy!


I'd love to help you clean your land.  Sincerely!  At least you get out into the fresh air and at the end of the day, you feel a sense of accomplishment.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 28, 2013)

crispy said:


> What can we argue about?  :lol:



Everything and nothing all at once.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 28, 2013)

_Crispy you could always knit Rain Bonnets for worms, they take no time to make and the worms are always very grateful_


----------



## Katybug (Sep 28, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Crispy you could always knit Rain Bonnets for worms, they take no time to make and the worms are always very grateful_



*Your suggestion is so funny, Jill.  There are worms and then there are really evil worms.  And I'm offering this in jest, crispy, but only kinda....you could come help us sticky wrap our century+ old oak trees as protection from the damned worms that are totally  destroying and taking these Oaks down.   Every oak tree must have a 2" sticky wrap around it to catch the suckers, or it's a goner.  Can't even imagine how many they have totally destroyed over the years.  Knitting anything to protect them is far from a good thing for us, maybe it's only in the south, but it's a HUGE problem for us.  Most all our streets within a 3-4 mile radius of downtown  are lined with Oaks and the sticky/catch 'em wrapping has to be on every one of them.....mostly a done deal at this point.  But I would offer my 2nd bedroom for any help you may be willing to offer when you're totally bored to death.*


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 28, 2013)

_That's a real concern about the worms Katy, is that the only way you can catch the little suckers, i love Oak trees lot's of fond memories collecting acorns when i was a young girl. _


----------



## Katybug (Sep 28, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _That's a real concern about the worms Katy, is that the only way you can catch the little suckers, i love Oak trees lot's of fond memories collecting acorns when i was a young girl. _



*It's the ONLY way my dear.  Who would think worms could take these massive trees down, but it's a proven fact.  We love our oaks and we wrap them for protection.  It's a city ordinance if they are on your land and I know many tree lovers who wrap any and all Oaks not on an owned property, just to protect our precious trees.  That type worm is vicious!   
*


----------

